

Show HN: SaaS for MySQL Performance Management - kylered
https://vividcortex.com/

======
kylered
and an overview... [https://vividcortex.com/blog/2014/04/03/vividcortex-quick-
to...](https://vividcortex.com/blog/2014/04/03/vividcortex-quick-tour/)

~~~
aytekin
"JUST 22 CENTS PER HOUR"

Don't make me calculate the monthly price, please.

EDIT: By the way, it is $158.40/month. If your service depends on Mysql it is
probably worth it. We will definitely give it a try.

~~~
kylered
ya, we've had some complaints about that. sorry.

we don't have a reserved pricing structure yet, but we will in the near future
:)

